# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Home Security Hack

## Lucille

LOL

http://www.jsmineset.com/2015/01/23/jims-mailbox-1623/




> Dear Jim,
> 
> Ive disconnected my home alarm system and de-registered from the Neighborhood Watch.
> 
> Ive got two Pakistani flags raised in the front yard, one at each corner, and the black flag of ISIS in the center. The local police, sheriff, FBI, CIA, NSA, Homeland Security, Secret Service and other agencies are all watching my house 24/7.
> 
> Ive never felt safer and Im saving $49.95 a month.
> 
> CIGA Kathleen

----------

